# When fencing, at what intervals should the wires be placed?



## TSYORK (Mar 16, 2006)

I'll be fencing tomorrow, which my post are already set, it's just going to be running the wire. The post are eight-foot 4" post that are in the ground two feet, so six feet exposed. I'm running goats and cows on this, and was wondering at what intervals do I need to run my high tensile wire? I'm going to use five strands. Example; do I run it 6 inches from ground, then at 1.5 ft, then 2.5, then 3.5, then five foot?

Any suggestions appreciated.


----------



## genebo (Sep 12, 2004)

I run goats and Dexter cattle. I use five strands of electric wire at 10", 18", 28", 38" and 48".

I find that a bottom wire lower than 10" is hard to keep clear of weeds.

The spacing between posts is important. I know you can put posts as far apart as 100' with high tensile, as long as you put supports, like T-posts, in between at 30' intervals. That's what my neighbor has and his cattle walk right through. There's too much give in 30' of wire.

Don't forget that fencing is to do two things: keep your animals in and keep other animals out. 

Genebo
Paradise Farm


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

I just finished my fence for horses, Dexter cows and goats. I have my top wire at 48 inches, the next is down 10 inches, then 8 inches between the next three. I don't expect it to hold my goats, they will crawl under it, but it is bordered by a creek, so I don't worry if they do go out. If I wanted to hold them, I would run 6 stands of barbed wire with the bottom 3 strands at 6 inches between them. I also have my t-posts at 10 foot between them, with the twisted wire stays between each one. 
Wow, Genbo, I can't believe anyone would have 30 feet between the t-post, that wouldn't hold anything. If I was just holding cows, I would probably space my posts at 16 feet, but not any farther that that. If I use that much space between the post I use 2 twisted wire supports between the span. I believe it's better to build a good fence once.
P.J.


----------



## genebo (Sep 12, 2004)

The 30' spec came from the USDA handbook and is for electrified high tensile wire. It is also the maximum spacing, not the recommended spacing.

It obviously is no working for him. He went off for the weekend and left the fence charger turned off. I found 7 of his calves and yearlings over here Saturday morning.

Tell me about the twisted wire stays between posts. That could be the answer to his wires spreading so much. Are they like the plastic spreaders you can buy?

I have to agree 100% that it's best to build a good fence once.

Genebo
Paradise Farm


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

I know you've seen them Genebo, they are about 3 feet long and you can get them at any place that sells fencing supplies, not expensive at all. They do keep the animals from sticking their heads through the wires. They just kind of spiral down over the wire and keep them from spreading. Great little invention, even the govt. likes them, they will let you put your post 20 feet apart if you put 2 stays in between.
P.J.


----------



## wstevenl (Mar 26, 2008)

WE just had a 6 wire high tensile fence put up that is 8 inches off the ground then 3 more 8" spaces and then 2 10" spaces. So, the whole thing is 52 inches high. They used 6 inch posts with h-braces on the corners and a 4 or 6 inch wood post every few hundred feet. They used a round fiberglass post with wire stays every 20 to 30 feet. If it wasn't hot then you could probably get through it pretty easy but that being said, I can lean on it and it will easily hold me up at a slight angle. I don't think that t-posts would work very well because it would be easy to ground out on, and they are more expensive. With the fence being hot... charged by a Gallagher M1000.... NOTHING has touched it, horses or Dexters, only the dog and he's not going to do it again. 

I tightened each wire up so that the springs were pulled half way, 250 lbs of tension. I now have 1 section of the fence that the wires are loose on the top... The corner posts are slightly tilted. I'm going to wait for the muddy ground to dry up and probably tighten them up a little. 

No, I didn't just get this fence for horses and dexters. I got it expecting to hold goats, sheep, and or pigs some day. The best part about the electric high tensile is being able to hook on polywire fence handles or polywire reels for dividing paddocks.


----------



## unioncreek (Jun 18, 2002)

My wire spacing is close to Genebo's, but check your state laws. Sometimes the have a certain wire and post spacing for a fence to be legal. Legal in the sense that is yours doesn't meet their requirements and your livestock get out then you are liable for any and all damages the cause.

Bob


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

wstevenl
IMO you have yet to realize one of the best benefits from your new fence. I have a similar fence, maybe not as good as yours but very functional nevertheless. Prior to erecting my fence I was plagued with trespassers. These type fences keep out most unwanted two legged mammals. Enjoy


----------

